# Railroad Dicks



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Today I thought why not go back to that old dump down the big hill by the railroad tracks. The neighboring businesses had fenced me out, so I hadda go the long way, park at a building that was for sale, and walk down the tracks to that hole in the fence and cut over. A long slog in the heat.

 Those railroad guys had done some work and dozed out what had been a promising looking little hillock and deposited a big load of stone, ties and track, for some repairs down the line. Yep, active line, old part of town.

 Didn't do any good, got called to pick up some stuff as I was scratching away. Dilly dallied a bit and started to walk back out.

 Uh-oh, there was a blacked out Crown-Vic parked right by the crossing where I had walked in. 

 As I crossed the tracks and reached "his" side, he pulled out into the street, blocking it, got out with gun drawn. He ordered me to drop the clam rake and my bag, back up and get on the ground.

 Okay, I'm backing up and slowly getting down, cuz I'm old and have a messed up back. He's annoyed and pushes my head down in the weeds. Knee in the back and the other across my calves, and now he's fooling with the cuffs, I'm not putting my arms behind my back in the proper way, I gotta reverse wrist position.

 Well he gets that first cuff on my left wrist, and really tightens it to the bone, right cuff is nice and loose. Comfy, almost...[8D]
 I tell him I've got a bad back, and start slowly to get up with hands cuffed behind me. My glasses remain in the weeds, along with my hat and stuff. He puts me in the back of the Crown-Vic.

 I cannot see his badge. Up comes the Official Railroad Cop in a shiny Jeep. Flashers are flashing. They're having a big discussion and looking at my stuff. The RR Cop is a young guy, and he's putting on the blue latex gloves.

 The guy that hooked me up comes over and wants to know who I am and what I'm doing.

 I tell him, and he goes away. It's really nice in the back of that Ford with the windows all closed and the hard plastic seats...

 Now he wants to know, will I tell him about "my partner in crime," 

 "Who, " I say...

 He says, "That guy over there, who waved at you."

 "What?" said I.

 "If I wanted to get a lot of evasive crap outta you," mumble mumble, walk away.

 He then came back over, and started fishing in my breast pocket and took my Starbucks card. 

 "Have you got any better ID then this?"

 "Yes," I say, "in my back pocket."

 Now, he pulls me out, turns me around and takes my wallet out. Doesn't wanna hear about the cuff being too tight.

 "Credit cards," he reads them, "We don't need these, won't take them from you," takes driver's license and puts my wallet in the back window well. Grabs clipboard, and goes to run my record with the young RR cop.

 They now drive me over to my truck. They want permission to search it.

 "Do I have any tools or weapons in my truck?"

 "I've got plenty of tools, no weapons," sez I.

 The young guy opens the back and side door, looks around and closes her back up. He got a good look at some lesser glass, and assorted shovels, probes, and scratchers. And bug spray.

 I then got un-cuffed and got the lecture about trespassing. Thefts in the area. A serial killer & rapist traversing these same tracks...

 Then we were "buddies" and they're telling ,me which company to go ask permission from. The young railroad cop is telling me about a country flea market where I can buy some bottles, "Fifty cents, a piece!"

 The guy that took me down was a private cop. Security for the local businesses that weren't closed, and had seen my truck before.

 I told them I was sorry to have troubled them, and that they won't ne seeing me again...

 My left hand is still semi-numb, better than an hour later.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow Surf!!!,....That's at least the second story I remember you posting about over zealous security cops! Sorry to hear about your rough and undignified "guilty till proven innocent" experience! Hope you can find some solitude and peace in your quest for bottles. Made me think of Earnest Borgnine as the railroad bull, chasing Lee Marvin, in "Emporer of the North Pole"


----------



## rockbot (Aug 8, 2011)

Darn! that is incredible Surf. That was very suspenseful! you could write some good mystery stories! lol

 On a more serious note, I hope your back and wrist is all right. Boy I don't know how I would have handled that. yikes.[&:]


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2011)

Should have gone Cobra Kai on his ass...Sweep the Leg !!!!!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 8, 2011)

Very interesting story.... security guards in PA do not have arresting authority; the ones who drive around in blacked out Crown Vics are nothing but trouble!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

Not quite as red or hot pink as it is in real life.

 I dunno what it is with me. I definitely didn't "belong" in the area as the private cop repeatedly pointed out.

 Yer right Joe, this is the second time I've had an unpleasant encounter with private security officers, who, in my humble opinion, wielded their badges and guns in unnecessarily punitive manners.

 I wouldn't want their jobs, but wish that they would take a less _Sands of Iwo Jima_ approach to this old digger. I'm just glad they're not issued bayonets. [8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Surf,
 Sorry they roughed you up. That was uncalled for. Its too bad that there are so many murderes and rapists on the loose that companies have to get private security to try and catch them.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2011)

Surf glad they didnt pistol whip you and make you confess.When I got up earlier this morning and I quickley scanned the new posts as I sometimes do the term Railroad Dicks kinda stood out in the posts as I scrolled up and down for the newest greatest thoughts.I said to my self Charlie and the other moderators wouldnt allow this post would they? I wiped my eyes a second time and yes it was still there Railroad Dicks stood out like a turd in a punch bowl.

 I said no maybe the poster meant this............. Railroad Ducks............... yeah thats it ............Railroad Ducks................ a simple typo anyone can do it, why we also have all the qutesy animal lovers here on the forum it had to be one of them posting about Railroad Ducks....................................yeah thats it shew, I thought it meant summpin else.Steve get your mind out of the gutter..................


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2011)

But I was wrong ..............then I thoght the poster of this thread meant...... Railroad Picks..... you know the kind to break up the dirt with................Yeah thats it yeah yeah .............Railroad Picks................. someone was probably using a railroad pick to dig bottles with and was telling everyone about it.
 Sure that makes sense.....................................................


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2011)

But I was wrong again.........................What could the poster of this thread really have meant to say to all of us. Did he mean Railroad Dykes?
 No.....................what the heck was I thinking anyway.Railroad Dykes......................................


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2011)

I finally read the post and realized what you meant surf. I just thought it was an odd title.Sorry for all your trouble but you have shown us you are at least a white man according to your wrist color.Speaking of your wrist color, I said to myself I have seen that wrist before somewhere but where................and then it hit me on an old album cover thats where Surf you rascal you you are really.............................................................


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 8, 2011)

I gotta get to work peace out!!..............[][8D][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn RR police, talk about no sense of humour...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2011)

What a terrible experience!  Is there really a serial killer/rapist being sought in that area??  So, this was not real police, but security guards?  Hmm, they could have asked to just see your license and info with out the unnecessary roughness.  That stinks.  I hope your back and wrist are okay today.


----------



## coreya (Aug 8, 2011)

Misdemeanor battery definition,
 The offense of battery occurs when a person:
 1- actually and intentionally touches or strikes another person against the will of the other.
 The security guard had NO right to manhandle you in that manner and did commit battery when he touched you, you did not mention if the real police officer ever touched you but I doubt it as he more than likly knew the guard overstepped his bounds. I would be talking to an attorney!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 8, 2011)

You know what I find ironic.

 If you were on my private property and I did that to you, you could sue me for a number of things. So how can they do that to someone on railroad property and not be sued?

 Boy, I'm still ticked off about that Surf.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2011)

Perfect story to eat my corn dips and salsa by []
   Now I have to say it "GET PERMISSION FIRST" and none of that chit will happen. good story though


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 8, 2011)

The Concise New Partridge Dictionary of Slang and Unconventional English


*railroad dick*[/align]_noun_ a private guard employed by a railway company _US, 1958_


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn!  Rough experience... I'm with Laura, is there really a sicko loose around there?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2011)

Also, curious how they left your glasses in the weeds so you could not read their names on their badges.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2011)

"Also, curious how they left your glasses in the weeds so you could not read their names on their badges."
  -Redginger

 Yeah that bothered me too, I hope you got your specs back, Surf!


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2011)

That sucks, Surf. Glad you're OK. The security cop was WAY out of line with the way he treated you. Actions like the ones he took would only have been justified if you had attacked him first. You didn't.

 I'm no fan of trial lawyers, but Mr. Overzealous would have already heard from one had he done that to me (provided I hadn't broken his nose first). Sure, I would pay the fine for trespassing on railroad property, but he would have much bigger legal problems than that.  ~Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your concern!

 I'm ok, still a little stiff & sore. Noticed I've got a right wrist hickey too.







 The way I'm looking at it is that the first wrong was mine. I was trespassing. I certainly think that the private cop was wrong and over reacted. Still don't know if he was private for sure, as his badge was shaped just like the legitimate cops'.

 I don't currently have the funds for any recreational suing. Nor am I so inclined. My "case," I think would very likely be considered frivolous. I'm taking it as one of life's little lessons...

 He did say, while trying to stuff me in the back of the Crown Vic, that. "They had spent over $1000 in 'time' trying to catch up to me." In retrospect, if legitimate policemen, I'd think they'd be able to get that information from running my plates. Don't know if private or RR cops can access that kind of information though.

 As far as I can determine, there is NO active or suspected serial killer operating anywhere in the city. Me thinks that they were dispensing some major BS along with their Trespassing Lecture.

 The Railroad Dick, for sure did say that the Railroad NEVER gave out permissions.

 I'm a bit sad that this dump is pretty much a lost cause now. I do know another way in that would require getting permission from a county agency that is so top heavy with useless bureaucrats, that it would be next to impossible to find anyone who's purview would be granting permissions to dump dig. I've tried that before with another county agency, and gave up after being referred to the 3rd separate office that had no clue who to refer me to.

 It is to LOL, Steve...






 Oh, Steve, wrist color aside, I think I'm closer to Otis reincarnated then Dennis.




_These Arms of Mine_


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 25, 2020)

I've always heard railroad cops are generally bad the first place I heard it from was the youtuber Aquachigger. Thankfully I've never came across one in my travels.


----------

